# Roy`s New Watch



## mach 0.0013137

How many people think it would be nice if Roy made some more?









Maybe, just maybe we can persuade him to, I mean it`s not as if he`s got anything else to do


----------



## Stan

I thought Roy got banned?









That is a nice looking watch, I suspect it will be down to how much time he can spare with all the other projects he has on the go.

Like the two tone dial Smiths homage.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> I thought Roy got banned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice looking watch, I suspect it will be down to how much time he can spare with all the other projects he has on the go.
> 
> Like the two tone dial Smiths homage.


I wish


----------



## saboter

I think it would be nice if Roy made some more.


----------



## nickk

saboter said:


> I think it would be nice if Roy made some more.


Yeah - it'd be nice if you other guys could have one too...


----------



## Stan

nickk said:


> saboter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be nice if Roy made some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - it'd be nice if you other guys could have one too...
Click to expand...


----------



## seiko6139

VERY nice







Go on Roy make some more!


----------



## redmonaco

I'd have one!!


----------



## Steve264

I'd deffo buy one. Go on Roy!


----------



## hippo

Put me down for one too!!!


----------



## MIKE

Yes, I would be temped 

What's this one, a one off? I don't seem to see it else where









Mike


----------



## rhaythorne

It's one Roy made this afternoon and posted in the "Saturday" thread.


----------



## MIKE

rhaythorne said:


> It's one Roy made this afternoon and posted in the "Saturday" thread.


Thanks Rich, all has become clear now









Mike


----------



## williamsat

I think it looks great, add me to the list


----------



## thorpey69

Im liking it too,how much???


----------



## raketakat

Well I wouldn't have it even if Mr. Taylor paid me to wear it







.

We'll see if inverse psychology works on Roy  .


----------



## Roger

I do really wish that I liked dive-style watches.....


----------



## PhilM

This is a hard one, do I need another diver







Yes is the answer come on Roy


----------



## Roy

Ok, I give in. I have asked the case manufacturer if they have any more with the orange bezel. If they come back to me with a yes then I'll make some. If the answer is no then sorry there will only be the one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> Ok, I give in. I have asked the case manufacturer if they have any more with the orange bezel. If they come back to me with a yes then I'll make some. If the answer is no then sorry there will only be the one.


Yippee!!!


----------



## Bladerunner

Nice one


----------



## Barryboy

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I give in. I have asked the case manufacturer if they have any more with the orange bezel. If they come back to me with a yes then I'll make some. If the answer is no then sorry there will only be the one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yippee!!!
Click to expand...

I'm in, too. I don't yet own an RLT and this would meake the ideal first buy.


----------



## redmonaco

Could I have number 7??


----------



## PhilM

Nice one Roy, can I put myself down for number 11 if it's going to be a limited edition. If you only have 10 I will have 10 instead or what ever the last number is


----------



## hippo

I'd like to order one too


----------



## Bladerunner

I would be interested in one as well please, if you make some Roy.

Thanks


----------



## nickk

redmonaco said:


> Could I have number 7??


So I'm suitably chastened for having started this circus by putting in a sneaky bid yesterday when there was only ONE watch, and now I come back, there's a numbered limited edition with half of them already sold and shipped and what is more some cheeky bu99er has already ordered number 7??!!!



















Oh number 14 then please...


----------



## PhilM

nickk said:


> So I'm suitably chastened for having started this circus by putting in a sneaky bid yesterday when there was only ONE watch


Question where is this limited edition of only 1 at the moment


----------



## rhaythorne

On Roy's wrist.


----------



## Silver Hawk

nickk said:


> So I'm suitably chastened for having started this circus by putting in a sneaky bid yesterday when there was only ONE watch, and now I come back, there's a numbered limited edition with half of them already sold and shipped and what is more some cheeky bu99er has already ordered number 7??!!!





> I'd like a ticket in the raffle please (if there is one) - as it is an auto, I don't think any ELECTRIC fans should get a go tho...


You don't deserve one at all...


----------



## Steve264

Number 15 or 28 please Roy


----------



## hotmog

I don't need another watch.

I DON'T need another watch.

I don't NEED another watch.

Oh, bugger!


----------



## Steve264

hotmog said:


> I don't need another watch.
> 
> I DON'T need another watch.
> 
> I don't NEED another watch.
> 
> Oh, bugger!










denial...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The sad thing is that although I started this thread which then prompted Roy into contacting his supplier re the possiblity of getting more cases, but unless he gets loads I won`t be able to buy one as

I`m going to strapped for cash for a few months









It`s just not fair























Oh well, maybe Jot`ll buy one, then later get bored and put it on the `Sales Forum` hopefully just about the time I have enough spare dosh


----------



## Roy

I'll break the silence. It looks like I can make between 20 and 25 of these watches, the case maker has a few with orange bezels and solid steel bracelets with screwed links. Sapphire crystal. 40mm Bezel , 43mm case including crown. 200m water resistant. 2824 with black date wheel.

It may be a month at least before I can make them.

They will be reserved for the first people who want to reserve one. The price will be around Â£250 I won't know exactly until I'm finished.


----------



## jasonm

Put me down for one please Roy.....









Beauty


----------



## chrisb

Roy,

Are the lugs drilled?


----------



## Roy

Yes Chris they are drilled.


----------



## chrisb

B*gger









Now I've got problems


----------



## Roy

jasonm said:


> Put me down for one please Roy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty


Thank You Jase,


----------



## Ironpants

Roy, if there are any places left please put me down for one.

Is there any space for some engraving on the back







?

Toby


----------



## Roy

Thanks Toby,

The is a large manufacturers serial number in the middle of the back, it may be too deep to remove but I hope to do some engraving above and below it.


----------



## thorpey69

Yes please.if there is one available,have sent a pm


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`m saving up for Andy`s Breitling Shark









So won`t be able to get one of these, oh well maybe one`ll come up in the Sales Forum near Christmas


----------



## Steve264

Roy said:


> I'll break the silence. It looks like I can make between 20 and 25 of these watches, the case maker has a few with orange bezels and solid steel bracelets with screwed links. Sapphire crystal. 40mm Bezel , 43mm case including crown. 200m water resistant. 2824 with black date wheel.
> 
> It may be a month at least before I can make them.
> 
> They will be reserved for the first people who want to reserve one. The price will be around Â£250 I won't know exactly until I'm finished.












PM sent


----------



## PhilM

Excellent news Roy







as from my original post I'm definitely if for one still and if you do go down the route of limited edition \ numbering them I will stick with number 11 please


----------



## Roy

Thanks Phil.


----------



## PhilM

No thank you Roy for producing a lovely looking watch









Can I have mine now please


----------



## williamsat

Thanks Roy, can you put me down for one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Message to Jot....

Will you please put your name down for one of these so I can buy it off you in a few months time when you get bored


----------



## hotmog

Please could you put me down for one as well, Roy. It looks really cool.


----------



## Roy

williamsat said:


> Thanks Roy, can you put me down for one.





hotmog said:


> Please could you put me down for one as well, Roy. It looks really cool.


Yes thank you both.


----------



## nickk

If Red is ABSOULUTELY POSITIVELY going to have Number 7, then may I have 3 please (if that is not already gone - failing that 5, or 14) - thank you.

And gosh, but it looks superb!


----------



## Roy

Thank You Nick,


----------



## cbh

Howdy folks, first post, I'm on the list for one of these beauties, thanks Roy


----------



## Roy

Your welcome Craig, glad to have you on the forum.


----------



## jasonm

Welcome Craig, a spectacular entrance if I may say so......


----------



## cbh

Thanks for the welcome, I thought I should come out of the woodwork for such a superb looking watch


----------



## jasonm

So Roy, whats the designation for this one?


----------



## Roy

RLT36 , I think.


----------



## PhilM

jasonm said:


> So Roy, whats the designation for this one?


Stop asking him questions, the more time he spends answering the longer it's going to take him to make them


----------



## ollyming

Got my name down for one of these









Somehow looks even better on the bracelet than it did on the strap!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## redmonaco

I've put my name down!!









Hope it will have the writing on the dial like the Pic?


----------



## jasonm

I cant wait to see what will be going to be engraved on the back


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`m just hoping that there`ll be one left over in a few months when hopefully I`ll have enough dosh


----------



## jasonm

Your hoping!!!!









What do you want a Breitling for anyway? You brand whore you.....


----------



## Roy

Maybe we should have some idea's put forward for the engraving ?

I thought about a diver, original I know.











jasonm said:


> Your hoping!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want a Breitling for anyway? You brand whore you.....


----------



## PhilM

Diver sounds good to me









Or we could go for a picture of the maker, that way we will know your real and not some robot


----------



## Roy

Ok, Phil :


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Your hoping!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want a Breitling for anyway? You brand whore you.....


I`m not that keen on Brietling`s per se, but the Shark is just bootiful IMHO


















BTW the brand I`ve got most watches of is Vostok
















Closely followed by RLT


----------



## Stan

You can do animated engravings Roy?









How about Tattoos?


----------



## PhilM

I will stick with the diver Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> Ok, Phil :


 I`m sure we`ll all agree a trustworthy looking fellow









If Snoopy was good enough for Omega


----------



## Griff

So long as you dont muff it


----------



## redmonaco

how about a submarine (like Nautilus or something), that hasn't been done has it...









and the numbers of course...

is there and exact number known that will be made yet??

and wot about putting the year down too???



Griff said:


> So long as you dont muff it


muff what...?


----------



## PhilM

A bit of RLT on the crown would also look nice


----------



## redmonaco

PhilM said:


> A bit of RLT on the crown would also look nice


Which bit though??

R, L or T...??


----------



## Roy

redmonaco said:


> how about a submarine (like Nautilus or something), that hasn't been done has it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the numbers of course...
> 
> is there and exact number known that will be made yet??
> 
> and wot about putting the year down too???


What about a mermaid ?

Not sure how many yet, but at least 20 but no more than 25.











PhilM said:


> A bit of RLT on the crown would also look nice


I was thinking of putting RLT on the crown,


----------



## thorpey69

How about "Roy woz ere"


----------



## hotmog

Good thinking, Batman!







.There's already a diver on the back of my RLT11. I could quite fancy a mermaid.


----------



## PhilM

A nice mermaid is cool


----------



## Roy

PhilM said:


> A nice mermaid is cool


Whats a nice one look like Phil ? I have never met one.


----------



## redmonaco

PhilM said:


> A nice mermaid is cool


yeah, one with whacking great big...

flippers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilM

Daryl Hannah


----------



## Roy




----------



## Bladerunner

PhilM said:


> Daryl Hannah


Nice one


----------



## Russ




----------



## Roy




----------



## PhilM

Do you think you can get all then on the case back


----------



## Roy

PhilM said:


> Do you think you can get all then on the case back


Doubt it but keep 'em coming.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


>


I wonder what`s pulling her upwards


----------



## PhilM

What about this


----------



## PhilM

Second surgestion a little bit better from Florida the Marlins Mermaids


----------



## Ironpants

Do you remember the Tom and Jerry cartoon "The cat and the mermouse"?

I have been looking for a picture of the octopus just as it opens one eye when Tom comes into view in the underwater sequence. I wanted this on the back of one of Roy's divers, but was unable to find a copy of the frame














on the internet.

Toby


----------



## Ron Jr

I thought she was a manatee.


----------



## PhilM

That's nice but I think Roy's going to have a tough time with ingraving that


----------



## redmonaco

what about a version of the Copenhagen 'little Mermaid' Statue??


















classic or what??!!


----------



## rolex

Roy said:


> Ok, I give in. I have asked the case manufacturer if they have any more with the orange bezel. If they come back to me with a yes then I'll make some. If the answer is no then sorry there will only be the one.


Great watch Roy







please put my name down for one

Cheers

Alan

Nice watch Roy







please put my name down for one

Cheers

Alan


----------



## ianboydsnr

put my name on one,if there is any left Roy


----------



## rhaythorne

For Ironpants









*The Cat and the Mermouse*


----------



## hotmog

redmonaco said:


> what about a version of the Copenhagen 'little Mermaid' Statue??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic or what??!!


Lovely Carlsberg Mermaid figure










Probably the best diver in the world....


----------



## MarkF

This thread is making me ill. That 36 is the best looker I have seen in ages but I paid for a holiday on Tuesday







Â£300 for bike repairs today














and a new shed on it's way.























I am going to have to wheel and deal.


----------



## Ironpants

rhaythorne said:


> For Ironpants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Cat and the Mermouse*


Excellent Rich









Thanks, that brings back memories, I was addicted to them.

Do you think the octopus will come out in an engraving







?

Toby


----------



## cbh

redmonaco said:


> what about a version of the Copenhagen 'little Mermaid' Statue??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic or what??!!


RLT36 "Mermaid" now that sounds like a classic, glad I'm on the list


----------



## rhaythorne

Ironpants said:



> Do you think the octopus will come out in an engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Don't see why not


----------



## KenR

I would like one. Not picky about the number, just thankful to be able to get one.


----------



## jasonm

I think a octopus is a great idea, depending on the other text on the caseback it would be great, this way the full space could be used, the tenticles could go anywhere


----------



## Roy

ianboydsnr said:


> put my name on one,if there is any left Roy





KenR said:


> I would like one. Not picky about the number, just thankful to be able to get one.


Thank You both, I have reserved you one.


----------



## Griff

redmonaco said:


> how about a submarine (like Nautilus or something), that hasn't been done has it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the numbers of course...
> 
> is there and exact number known that will be made yet??
> 
> and wot about putting the year down too???
> 
> 
> 
> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> So long as you dont muff it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muff what...?
Click to expand...


----------



## nickk

jasonm said:


> I think a octopus is a great idea, depending on the other text on the caseback it would be great, this way the full space could be used, the tenticles could go anywhere


Of course, a ring engraved with a black octopus was how members of SPECTRE recognised one another...


----------



## PhilM

Octopus sounds like a really good idea


----------



## Ironpants

PhilM said:


> Octopus sounds like a really good idea


That's you, Jason and myself!

Does that count as a majority







?

Roy, what do you think would it work and how much would it cost? I really like the one of the octopus eying up Jerry









Toby


----------



## thorpey69

If you tap in octopus to google images there are a couple of nice designs


----------



## PhilM

Ironpants said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Octopus sounds like a really good idea
> 
> 
> 
> That's you, Jason and myself!
> 
> Does that count as a majority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Roy, what do you think would it work and how much would it cost? I really like the one of the octopus eying up Jerry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toby
Click to expand...

Octopus it is then


----------



## born t

Just wonder. How do you put the master drawing (or whatever it is called) into the engraving machine?

Do you need a CAD drawing? Will a scan of a hand drawn picture suffice?

I'm asking because I may be able to help with the latter, if we decide on something complicated which cannot be conveniently done by CAD.


----------



## Roy

Thank You for the offer Born.

The final image does need to be cad but any image can be converted as long as it is not too complicated because in the final stage it has to be a line drawing.

Here is a picture of the back showing the large serial number.

Having looked at it more closely I think I can remove it as it is not as deep as I first thought.

I will have a go and I think that putting a blasted finish on the back afterwards will make the new engraving stand out really well. Thoughts ?


----------



## PhilM

Sounds good to me Roy







I just can't wait to get a completed one in my hands. All this talk and images is to much


----------



## Roy

Just to show what I can do, here is a public domain clip art image :

Here is the image converted and engraved onto a piece of aluminium :


----------



## PhilM

That looks bloody great Roy, I think the octopus is defently the one to go with









BTW are you still going to number them as part of the limited edition


----------



## Ironpants

That has come out really well Roy.

Would it be easier to do a Negative of the drawing? Leave the lines proud and engrave off the metal around them. This means you don't need a separate operation flattening the case back to erase the number.

Just launching an idea into the sea of creativity to see if it floats!

Toby aka Guss Hedges


----------



## Roy

PhilM said:


> That looks bloody great Roy, I think the octopus is defently the one to go with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW are you still going to number them as part of the limited edition


Hopefully yes,



Ironpants said:


> That has come out really well Roy.
> 
> Would it be easier to do a Negative of the drawing? Leave the lines proud and engrave off the metal around them. This means you don't need a separate operation flattening the case back to erase the number.
> 
> Just launching an idea into the sea of creativity to see if it floats!
> 
> Toby aka Guss Hedges


Sorry Toby that is not possible.


----------



## Steve264

I still like the mermaid idea myself


----------



## born t

I think it looks good. Just make sure that we don't infringe on anyone's copyright.

But isn't that RLT banner leaning a bit far to the left?


----------



## Roy

born t said:


> I think it looks good. Just make sure that we don't infringe on anyone's copyright.
> 
> But isn't that RLT banner leaning a bit far to the left?


Of course it would be nicer if you could draw something for us Born,























I took the picture at an angle to avoid reflections, it is bang on level.


----------



## Ironpants

Roy said:


> Ironpants said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has come out really well Roy.
> 
> Would it be easier to do a Negative of the drawing? Leave the lines proud and engrave off the metal around them. This means you don't need a separate operation flattening the case back to erase the number.
> 
> Just launching an idea into the sea of creativity to see if it floats!
> 
> Toby aka Guss Hedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Toby that is not possible.
Click to expand...

OK Roy

Could you use a more mischievous looking octopus?









Toby


----------



## Roy

What about the Captain's logo :


----------



## nickk

I'm with Steve here - I still like the mermaid idea, and I think the earlier mermaid inky might engrave better than all that detail in the tentacles (which is a bit busy?).

I'm all for democracy though - and I'd love to see what Born could sketch up...


----------



## pg tips

What about an RLT Stingray?


----------



## born t

OK. I will try sketching something up tonight.


----------



## Roy

born t said:


> OK. I will try sketching something up tonight.


Great, thanks Born.


----------



## Ironpants

pg tips said:


> What about an RLT Stingray?


The RLT StingRoy







?

Does this mean I can't have an Octopus







? Am I annoying yet







?

Toby


----------



## Maseman

Looks good, Put me down for one Roy (if any left unreserved)

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## Roy

Maseman said:


> Looks good, Put me down for one Roy (if any left unreserved)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Maseman


Thank You, there are a small few left and I have reserved you one.


----------



## PhilM

This is getting better by the post 







Roy have you got all the cases and movements yet as my cash is burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Nalu

Roy, tried to PM you for a reservation on one of these watches - are you off line? Or is the Inbox full?


----------



## Roy

PhilM said:


> This is getting better by the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy have you got all the cases and movements yet as my cash is burning a hole in my pocket


Soon Phil, be patient.











Nalu said:


> Roy, tried to PM you for a reservation on one of these watches - are you off line? Or is the Inbox full?


I'll reserve you one Colin, thank you.


----------



## Bladerunner

nickk said:


> Of course, a ring engraved with a black octopus was how members of SPECTRE recognised one another...


And look what happened to them









What about a Nautilus sea shell? It has a natural elegance & is a diver - just like Roys watch









Or if not Stingray, how about a Manta ray?


----------



## born t

Just a quick one. How about something along this line? Playing with the negative space and creating areal shading with lines.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve just found out that due to an expensive breakdown the Shark is no longer avialable









Anyway this means if any are still available I`d like to put my name down for for one of these beauties please Roy









BTW I`d prefer a mermaid on the back or the Stingray but an octopus would be ok


----------



## redmonaco

Can't PM you Roy or email from the contact page (obviously my cookie setting...







)

I'm not in the UK till after the 20/8 so please hold on to my watch for me until then (if its ready before...!!!)

I like the Octopus you have already done, specially if it were simplified a little, or still like the idea of the Copenhagen mermaid in relief. Whatever, I'm sure I'll be pleased


----------



## redmonaco

meant to add this to the above...


----------



## makky

redmonaco said:


> meant to add this to the above...


If Roy could do that in Relief, it would make the watch very "tactile"


----------



## James

Ironpants said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about an RLT Stingray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RLT StingRoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Does this mean I can't have an Octopus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Am I annoying yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Toby
Click to expand...

Ah, you can have both, little complex but have the octo attacking the stingray.

Ok.......back to topic


----------



## Roy

born t said:


> Just a quick one. How about something along this line? Playing with the negative space and creating areal shading with lines.


That is nice Born but I do not know if it would engrave very well.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just found out that due to an expensive breakdown the Shark is no longer avialable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway this means if any are still available I`d like to put my name down for for one of these beauties please Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I`d prefer a mermaid on the back or the Stingray but an octopus would be ok


Thank You Mac.



redmonaco said:


> Can't PM you Roy or email from the contact page (obviously my cookie setting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm not in the UK till after the 20/8 so please hold on to my watch for me until then (if its ready before...!!!)
> 
> I like the Octopus you have already done, specially if it were simplified a little, or still like the idea of the Copenhagen mermaid in relief. Whatever, I'm sure I'll be pleased


Will do Red.









Should we do a Poll to see what people would prefer before we go any futher ?

I thought that we had decided on an Octopus but it seems quite a few prefer something else.


----------



## Running_man

Maybe a little late to comment and I'm probably the only one to admit this but I'd rather have an RLT28 or an OW Cougar. A nice watch though it is and no doubt excellently crafted by Roy, the hands just don't do it for me.
















Andrew.


----------



## Bladerunner

If it's just a choice of the two, I prefer a Mermaid to an Octopus.

Roy, have you spoken to Born?

An RLT Stingray would be excellent


----------



## hotmog

I like that handset - it's the same as on the RLT11 and the lume on them far outshines, and outlasts, that on any of my other watches, plus the red edging makes them stand out. I'm not so keen on the OW Cougar/ID3077 hands, but it's all down to personal taste.

The case on the Cougar looks like the same used for the RLT11, while the new RLT36 is based on the ID3077. If they shared the same handset as well they'd be too much of a clone of each other, so the orange bezel, different handset and RLT makeover is what sets this apart.

Logo-wise, I'd be happy with a mermaid or an octopus (or even a scuba-diving Homer?). Whichever design is decided upon I'm sure it will add the watch a distinctive character.


----------



## born t

Here's another one. Based on the same concept, but this time a nautilus, as suggested by Bladerunner.


----------



## PhilM

Im still with the Octopus as I think this would be something that you wouldn't expect to see on a dive watch.









BTW Nice work Born keep the coming


----------



## born t

I think a poll is a great idea. We should decide on the subject first, then the artwork.


----------



## Maseman

born t said:


> Here's another one. Based on the same concept, but this time a nautilus, as suggested by Bladerunner.


I like that.














A Nautilus is a very good example of Fibonacci theory. (look it up

on Google)

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## Roy

born t said:


> I think a poll is a great idea. We should decide on the subject first, then the artwork.


I agree









I'll start one now if I can remember the subjects.


----------



## Bladerunner

Born, Thanks for doing the nautilus design I think it's great.

Well I vote for the Nautilus









The space on the caseback from the actual shell to the curved RLT brand & model name along with the issue number looks all designed as one . It does not look like any image that has just been "placed" on the back of a case (no offence meant to anyone here); it uses the space available as if it was designed for THAT case









It's excellent that you have put your name on the design, as gives an extra individuality & also re-enforces the quality IMO.

I must say it again Born - THANK YOU.


----------



## born t

Thank you. It's my pleasure.











Bladerunner said:


> Born, Thanks for doing the nautilus design I think it's great.
> 
> Well I vote for the Nautilus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The space on the caseback from the actual shell to the curved RLT brand & model name along with the issue number looks all designed as one . It does not look like any image that has just been "placed" on the back of a case (no offence meant to anyone here); it uses the space available as if it was designed for THAT case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's excellent that you have put your name on the design, as gives an extra individuality & also re-enforces the quality IMO.
> 
> I must say it again Born - THANK YOU.


----------



## pugster

i didnt see this thread till it was too late







,ah well late entry from me


----------



## pugster

better rendered


----------



## Roy

Very nice Pugster. 

All the watches are now reserved but if you wish to be placed on the list in case someone drops out then please let me know.


----------



## pugster

cheers







,the pic was from a tribal tattoo i found on the net, if anyone else fancys a download/play about it was done with photoshop cs2.


----------



## Roger




----------



## PhilM

Roy said:


> All the watches are now reserved but if you wish to be placed on the list in case someone drops out then please let me know.


Can't be bad considering you didn't even want to make the watch  Just goes to show that the magic is still there


----------



## mach 0.0013137

PhilM said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the watches are now reserved but if you wish to be placed on the list in case someone drops out then please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be bad considering you didn't even want to make the watch  Just goes to show that the magic is still there
Click to expand...

This subject has attracted over 4800 views and 170 posts over 12 pages in this thread since it started on July 29th, plus another 40 posts over 3 pages with 769 views in th* `Rlt 36 Engraving Poll`* thread









As you say; not bad for a watch Roy didn`t want to make


----------



## PhilM

Not bad at all









Bless him he was probably looking forward to a quiet August and now we've made him work


----------



## Barryboy

Ummmm.... Just a thought....

What type of bracelet is it? is it one of the RLT own brand jobbies? What type of clasp? - A security clasp would be nice! Whatever, I hope it will be long enough for us meaty-pawed buggers types that have an eight inch girth (oo-er missus....). The bracelet on the Zeno explorer (and that retails around the Â£140 mark) certainly wasn't and I had to buy an entire new bracelet to get three links. Bloody cheapskates.


----------



## Roy

The bracelet is Swiss and very high quality with screwed links, wet suit extension and safety clap.

I am thinking about putting Born's Nautilus logo on the clasp too.

It will fit Barryboy.

The cases have just arrived as have the hands. The hands alone have cost me over a grand.







I am way over budget now.

Anyway more choices , there are two bezels one diver style as shown in the first picture :










or a 12 Hour version so a different time zone can be tracked :

There is about 50% of each so I cannot guarantee that you will get one or the other but if you have a preference then please let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## pg tips

Barryboy said:


> The bracelet on the Zeno explorer (and that retails around the Â£140 mark) certainly wasn't and I had to buy an entire new bracelet to get three links. Bloody cheapskates.


Tongue firmly in cheek stealing from a well known budget car brand that went bust......

That'll be the Zeno


----------



## hotmog

Could I go for the 12 hour bezel, please Roy.


----------



## Ironpants

If poss the 12 hour bezel please Roy, but I am not that fussed 

Toby


----------



## pg tips

Roy said:


> The hands alone have cost me over a grand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am way over budget now.


----------



## born t

If I have to choose, then a 60-minute bezel, please, because it will be used for timing very often.

But would it be possible, Roy, to sell me an extra 12-hour bezel as well (preferably red, but the more usual black will do)? I understand that the bezel can be switched realtively easily (?)









Born

***********


----------



## PhilM

Roy can I go for the 12 hour bezel please


----------



## Roy

hotmog said:


> Could I go for the 12 hour bezel, please Roy.





Ironpants said:


> If poss the 12 hour bezel please Roy, but I am not that fussed
> 
> Toby





PhilM said:


> Roy can I go for the 12 hour bezel please


Thank you



born t said:


> If I have to choose, then a 60-minute bezel, please, because it will be used for timing very often.
> 
> But would it be possible, Roy, to sell me an extra 12-hour bezel as well (preferably red, but the more usual black will do)? I understand that the bezel can be switched realtively easily (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born
> 
> ***********


Sorry Born there are no extra 12 hour bezel inserts available. I do have black divers ones though.


----------



## jasonm

12 hour for me if still available please Roy...

Thank you....


----------



## nickk

12 hour bezel please, if poss.

I'm looking forward to finding out what the 710 thinks about 'budget overruns'...


----------



## born t

Roy said:


> Sorry Born there are no extra 12 hour bezel inserts available. I do have black divers ones though.


In that case, I would like the red-12 hr bezel and a black divers' bezel please.


----------



## williamsat

12 hour Bezel for me also, thanks Roy


----------



## Roy

okay.


----------



## thorpey69

Roy ,not to fussed,quite like the original divers style,suprise me


----------



## Roy

thorpey69 said:


> Roy ,not to fussed,quite like the original divers style,suprise me


That's what I like to see. I will surprise you.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> thorpey69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy ,not to fussed,quite like the original divers style,suprise me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I like to see. I will surprise you.
Click to expand...

With this Â£9 Casio?


----------



## Barryboy

I would much prefer the 12 hour version if possible.

Rob


----------



## PhilM

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thorpey69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy ,not to fussed,quite like the original divers style,suprise me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I like to see. I will surprise you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With this Â£9 Casio?
Click to expand...

Whats this Roys lucky dip


----------



## thorpey69

I quite fancy a limited edition "octopus" special







pleeaaasee


----------



## in_denial

Roy said:


> Very nice Pugster.
> 
> All the watches are now reserved but if you wish to be placed on the list in case someone drops out then please let me know.


D'Oh!

Late to the party as always!  May I put myself on the 'reserved list reserve list'? Alternatively, if you have some dials, date wheels and hands left over, may I put my ID3066 in for an upgrade ?

*On ONE condition Roy* ... you charge me a fair cost for your parts and labour and *DO NOT* do it for nuppence ha'penny from the goodness of your heart
















Actually, make that two conditions... you also do it after you have made all the true Nautiluses and have had a bit of a rest.

cheers,

Tim


----------



## Roy

Ok Tim, thank you.


----------



## pugster

im still having fun playing with this software


----------



## ianboydsnr

not fussed either roy, suprise me


----------



## Silver Hawk

pugster said:


> im still having fun playing with this software


Whats your new avatar?


----------



## pugster

> Whats your new avatar?


its from cheech and chongs 'up in smoke' movie ,one of my favorite comedy stoner films -reminds me of my mispent youth


----------



## Maseman

12 Hour bezel if possible for me please Roy.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## Bladerunner

Roy,

May I have the 60 min bezel if possible please









Thanks


----------



## Mothman

Roy,

Can you put me down on the substitutes list in case anyone drops out

Cheers

Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> I am thinking about putting Born's Nautilus logo on the clasp too.


Very cool idea Roy









BTW the 60 minute bezel will do for me


----------



## Roy

Thanks everyone, 12 hour bezels all spoken for now.


----------



## Steve264

Roy said:


> Thanks everyone, 12 hour bezels all spoken for now.
























Jeez, I love coming home from work to find I've missed out









I'd have preferred the 12 hour bezel, Roy, so if any going at the end of the day please think of li'l Stevie...


----------



## KenR

Roy said:


> Thanks everyone, 12 hour bezels all spoken for now.


What the heck! I take a nap only to wake up and find that I missed the entire 12 hour bezel discussion, and now they are all accounted for! Put me in for a 12 hour bezel should any become available. Thanks.


----------



## Nalu

Steve264 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, 12 hour bezels all spoken for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, I love coming home from work to find I've missed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have preferred the 12 hour bezel, Roy, so if any going at the end of the day please think of li'l Stevie...
Click to expand...

I know what you mean Steve: between the time difference and work, I always arrive several hours late!







Fortunately for me, I would have asked for the diver bezel anyway.









Roy, in light of the new stock of RLT 11 hands, is there any chance of an encore appearance of the RLT Diver? I missed that watch completely last year and I'd love to have one!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nalu said:


> I know what you mean Steve: between the time difference and work, I always arrive several hours late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me, I would have asked for the diver bezel anyway.


You need to get a posting to Bridlington, a seriously underestimated flash point of radical `Chav` militants

























> Roy, in light of the new stock of RLT 11 hands, is there any chance of an encore appearance of the RLT Diver? I missed that watch completely last year and I'd love to have one!


Now that is a good idea Colin


----------



## Roy

Nalu said:


> Roy, in light of the new stock of RLT 11 hands, is there any chance of an encore appearance of the RLT Diver? I missed that watch completely last year and I'd love to have one!


There may be a few available,


----------



## pg tips

Roy said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy, in light of the new stock of RLT 11 hands, is there any chance of an encore appearance of the RLT Diver? I missed that watch completely last year and I'd love to have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a few available,
Click to expand...









Tease!


----------



## Roy

Born and Myself have now finalised the engraving.



Roy said:


> Born and Myself have now finalised the engraving.


Everything is done except the back refinishing, engraving and assembly.

I am managing to take the old engraving off one back a day at the moment.


----------



## ollyming

60 minute diver's bezel for me please!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## PhilM

Looking good Roy 

Then I wouldn't expect anything other from


----------



## Roy

potz said:


> Any idea about the time frame yet, Roy?
> 
> (Maybe it'll be in time for my b'day ... a nice little present to myself)


No sorry, I need to strip all the backs and refinish them all. I want to engrave them all together, it's easier that way.

When is your birthday ?


----------



## Roy

potz said:


> Aug. 19th.


I'll try but cannot promise,


----------



## Nalu

Roy said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy, in light of the new stock of RLT 11 hands, is there any chance of an encore appearance of the RLT Diver? I missed that watch completely last year and I'd love to have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a few available,
Click to expand...


















I know there's lots to do now, Roy, but I'd appreciate it greatly if you'd keep me in mind when wondering what to do with all the extra orange sword hands


----------



## Steve264

I don't mind if you leave mine until last Roy, as I was expecting it to take a month or more anyway.









'er indoors is looking a bit butch every time a parcel hits the mat lately....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nalu said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy, in light of the new stock of RLT 11 hands, is there any chance of an encore appearance of the RLT Diver? I missed that watch completely last year and I'd love to have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a few available,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's lots to do now, Roy, but I'd appreciate it greatly if you'd keep me in mind when wondering what to do with all the extra orange sword hands
Click to expand...

If there happens to be a spare set that Coiln doesn`t need maybe you could put them in a safe place with my name on


----------



## williamsat

Steve264 said:


> I don't mind if you leave mine until last Roy, as I was expecting it to take a month or more anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'er indoors is looking a bit butch every time a parcel hits the mat lately....


I know how you feel Strve


----------



## PhilM

Looks like you both need to get to know the postman a bit better


----------



## williamsat

We have a POSTWOMAN and even nextdoors dog is frightened of her!


----------



## Roy

Well I've managed to engrave the rotors today, it's gonna be a while before the rest is done but I am trying and it will be worth the wait.


----------



## PhilM

Very nice Roy well done, i'm so looking forward to getting this watch







Now get back to filing those backs


----------



## jasonm

Me too


----------



## Roy

cb.wav


----------



## jasonm

That cracks me up


----------



## PhilM

I've listened to it a few times and I like it


----------



## alfinson

Roy said:


>


Sound like you have a lot of fun right now







But I'm sure it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## redmonaco

mmm, do you have any sources where you could get the crystal AR coated??


----------



## Nalu

Roy said:


>


LMAO!









Gotta figure out how to turn this into a ringtone!

"Eh? That noise? Oh, that's my watchmaker working on my latest bespoke"


----------



## PhilM

Nalu said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta figure out how to turn this into a ringtone!
> 
> "Eh? That noise? Oh, that's my watchmaker working on my latest bespoke"
Click to expand...

If you can do that Colin that would be a great idea









Got myself a







ringtone to go with my







watch


----------



## Roy

redmonaco said:


> mmm, do you have any sources where you could get the crystal AR coated??


No sorry.


----------



## Roy




----------



## Bladerunner

The engraving looks good Roy


----------



## born t

That looks superb Roy.









(I would say that, wouldn't I?







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Wowzza!!*, superb job Roy & Born


----------



## PhilM

Roy that is looking bloody lovely







the design Born has come out really good  How many more case backs have you got left to do Roy


----------



## Roy

PhilM said:


> Roy that is looking bloody lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the design Born has come out really good  How many more case backs have you got left to do Roy


Hang on , I'll have a count...................................................

20 to go.


----------



## PhilM

Indeed








sorry for asking


----------



## jasonm

Very very nice indeed









Well done !!


----------



## cbh

Great stuff, really looking forward to my new watch


----------



## Roy

Nautilus logo on the crown, Yes or No ?


----------



## born t

Roy said:


> Nautilus logo on the crown, Yes or No ?


Definitely Yes! How could you do it? It's so small


----------



## Roy

born t said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nautilus logo on the crown, Yes or No ?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely Yes! How could you do it? It's so small
Click to expand...

Have you been talking to my wife Born ?


----------



## Nalu

Yes!


----------



## Roy

It will actually be better and sharper on the original crowns. I used a plated brass one for the test and as you can see it moved slightly and the lines are not straight. I'll have a go on one of the proper ones tomorrow.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Very nice Roy, yes please


----------



## Bladerunner

Nautilus logo on the crown, Yes or No ?

Yes; it looks brilliant Roy.


----------



## Steve264

that's a yes please from me, too.


----------



## pg tips

You're just showing off now!


----------



## jasonm

Looks really good Roy


----------



## williamsat

Looks good to me Roy.


----------



## hotmog

Roy said:


> Nautilus logo on the crown, Yes or No ?


An unequivocal yes!







Will there be an RLT on the clasp as well?


----------



## Ironpants

hotmog said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nautilus logo on the crown, Yes or No ?
> 
> 
> 
> An unequivocal yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be an RLT on the clasp as well?
Click to expand...

Talk about pushing your luck









19 to go









Toby


----------



## PhilM

Yes please Roy


----------



## Maseman

Roy said:


> Nautilus logo on the crown, Yes or No ?


That's a yes from me too.

Maseman









We don't deserve you Roy !!!!!


----------



## Roy

Here it is on an actual RLT36 crown.


----------



## Roy




----------



## nickk

now that is VERY nice indeed. I hope that is my one...


----------



## Ironpants

Roy said:


>


Looks great Roy. That has scaled down nicely, no doubt due to the quality of the original artwork Born  .

If this is an option then count me in please









Toby


----------



## redmonaco

hotmog said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nautilus logo on the crown, Yes or No ?
> 
> 
> 
> An unequivocal yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be an RLT on the clasp as well?
Click to expand...

that would be cool too!!!


----------



## Roy

I thought that I had already said about the clasp somewhere, maybe not.

There will be RLT Watch Co. along on the Safety clasp and the Nautilus logo on the clasp itself.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> Here it is on an actual RLT36 crown.





















This is getting so cool I may have to put my thermals on


















Roy said:


> I thought that I had already said about the clasp somewhere, maybe not.
> 
> There will be RLT Watch Co. along on the Safety clasp and the Nautilus logo on the clasp itself.


You did


----------



## hotmog

Roy said:


> I thought that I had already said about the clasp somewhere, maybe not.
> 
> There will be RLT Watch Co. along on the Safety clasp and the Nautilus logo on the clasp itself.


Great stuff, Roy.

You had said in an earlier post



> I was thinking of putting RLT on the crown


but clearly that's been overtaken by events.


----------



## pg tips

I hope your saving all the filing your getting from these, you'll have enough to melt down and make another case!


----------



## Roy

Not to mention the amount of skin I am loosing from my fingers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> Not to mention the amount of skin I am loosing from my fingers.


I was going to joke about turning it into something for some of your more decerning customers; the ultimate bespoke watch with a strap made out of the watch makers own skin









But that would be in very poor taste


----------



## hotmog

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the amount of skin I am loosing from my fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to joke about turning it into something for some of your more decerning customers; the ultimate bespoke watch with a strap made out of the watch makers own skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that would be in very poor taste
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you didn't get one in about Roy working his fingers to the bone, Mac







I think I'll opt to be one of his less discerning customers and stick with the stainless steel bracelet, myself.


----------



## Ironpants

Roy said:


> Not to mention the amount of skin I am loosing from my fingers.


Plasters round your fingers and do the Michael Jackson. Whose bad?!?









Toby


----------



## Roy

Ok, so you wanted the clasp engraving................

I hope you all appreciate that there is no way that I am going to be able make any money on this watch.

The time spent probably will mean that it is costing me money to sell them. Jase get the violin out again.


----------



## jasonm

Looking great Roy,

I think were way past violins now mate, Im getting a orchestra on the case


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> Ok, so you wanted the clasp engraving................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all appreciate that there is no way that I am going to be able make any money on this watch.
> 
> The time spent probably will mean that it is costing me money to sell them. Jase get the violin out again.


Words fail me Roy, therefore....















...





































WARNING THE FOLLOWING IS A JOKE NOT TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY> *So then Roy do you think you could do the Nautilus engraving on each of the centre links of the bracelet?*







< DO NOT EVEN THINK OF DOING THIS


----------



## born t

Wow, fabulous!


----------



## Roy

Even managed to get your name on it Born.


----------



## Mothman

Great work Roy







I guess the chances of any buyers dropping out are receeding quicker than my hairline









Rich


----------



## PhilM

Roy what are you doing to us


----------



## Desmo

All of them reserved or ?


----------



## PhilM

Desmo said:


> All of them reserved or ?


Hi Desmo, they are all reserved but I think but you can ask Roy to put you on the wait list in case anybody drops out.


----------



## Desmo

Thanks for the info/idea Phil









Mail sent to Roy


----------



## PhilM

Good luck Desmo







however I do think that most of them will go, as this is turning out to be another lovely watch from


----------



## born t

Roy said:


> Even managed to get your name on it Born.


Really appreciate it Roy.







Hope my name doesn't put someone off...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

born t said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even managed to get your name on it Born.
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate it Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope my name doesn't put someone off...
Click to expand...

It adds the perfect finishing touch to a truely superb watch IMHO


----------



## thorpey69

Looking forward to seeing this in the flesh







...........the watch,not your fingers Roy


----------



## Steve264

Don't anyone be holding their breath for no. 15 re-entering the market place.....































And I say again:


----------



## PhilM

I like you Steve are also looking forward to this one


----------



## jasonm

Insert your own commas for comedy value


----------



## PhilM

jasonm said:


> Insert your own commas for comedy value


----------



## LuvWatch

jasonm said:


> Insert your own commas for comedy value


Listen to the Grammer mod!! 

DB


----------



## pg tips

LuvWatch said:


> Listen to the Grammer mod!!
> 
> DB


----------



## PhilM

It's alright Derek, he will be okay after he's took his medication


----------



## jasonm

Oooo get him, buggers off for 6 months and comes back to grief me











Stop it or I'll ring your wife again


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Oooo get him, buggers off for 6 months and comes back to grief me


Keep up the good work Derek, he deserves it


----------



## Steve264

Royyyy-yyyy....



You know, it would be really nice if, instead of zeroes on the bezel, how about if maybe we had little Nautili engraved there...???

Hmmm???


----------



## Nalu

born t said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even managed to get your name on it Born.
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate it Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope my name doesn't put someone off...
Click to expand...

To the contrary Born, your involvement spurred me on to reserve one!



Roy said:


> Ok, so you wanted the clasp engraving................
> 
> I hope you all appreciate that there is no way that I am going to be able make any money on this watch.
> 
> The time spent probably will mean that it is costing me money to sell them. Jase get the violin out again.


Roy, in all seriousness: charge the appropriate amount for the watch. This is not a charity event, this is your livelihood. None of us expects or desires to defraud you.

Before anyone has a go at me, recall that I'm paying in USD


----------



## jasonm

Absolutly Colin, Im more than happy to pay the appropriate cost.....


----------



## PhilM

Roy I'm also happy to pay more, if it's costing you more than expected


----------



## Nalu

potz said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutly Colin, Im more than happy to pay the appropriate cost.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So will my bank manager - but he doesn't know it yet
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of making Roy my bank manager


----------



## Maseman

potz said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutly Colin, Im more than happy to pay the appropriate cost.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So will my bank manager - but he doesn't know it yet
Click to expand...

Hear Hear !!!!!









Maseman


----------



## mach 0.0013137

PhilM said:


> Roy I'm also happy to pay more, if it's costing you more than expected


Seems fair enough to me too


----------



## PhilM

potz said:


> This is just a fiendish plot by those on the waiting list to make some of us drop out for financial reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will not work!


----------



## ollyming

The engraving looks superb Roy! Definitely count me in.

Which number did I end up with again









It's now such a long way back to the start of this thread that I thought I'd re-post the picture just so we can all see again what a great looking watch this is!

































Cheers, Olly


----------



## PhilM

There both lovely







Just hope Roy can keep up with all that filing


----------



## sttngfan1701d

PhilM said:


> There both lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope Roy can keep up with all that filing


I agree. With its look and the special engraving, Roy has made yet another superb and unique piece. It's just out of my meager price range...especially with the cruel exchange rates now. I love my quartz RLT Option watch, but I wish I could've taken a crack at this. This was worth getting another diver, and I never thought I would after the Orange Monster!


----------



## cbh

I'll have all the engravings please, can't wait to get my hands on my first RLT watch


----------



## James

Steve264 said:


> Don't anyone be holding their breath for no. 15 re-entering the market place.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I say again:


Roy, I'll give ya $30 bucks more than published cost for #15

Chuckles......kidding!


----------



## Maseman

C'mon guys, this thread had just about disappeared onto page 2. We don't want Roy to think

we don't care any more and start slacking !!!!























Only kidding Roy









Let's see if we can keep it on the front page until delivery.
























Maseman


----------



## redmonaco

but we don't know when it will be delivered yet...!!??


----------



## born t

redmonaco said:


> but we don't know when it will be delivered yet...!!??


Next week.

Just kidding of course. Masterpieces always take time.


----------



## thorpey69

Havent you lot got yours yet


----------



## Roy

Ok, here the state of play :

Movements - Done

Hands - Done

Case Backs - One engraved, 6 still to sand down, 20 to refinish and engrave.

Bracelets - Done

Boxes and some kind of printing - To Do.

Dials - Done

Crowns - Done

Black date wheels - Have 6, 15 still on order.

I still cannot give a date when they will be completed, sorry. I will keep you updated.


----------



## PhilM

That's fine Roy, I'm happy to wait as it will be worth it


----------



## born t

Thanks Roy.









That's rather quick, considering there's a lot to do and you don't have any assistance.


----------



## Maseman

Cheers Roy. As they say - " The best things in life are worth waiting for "
























Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## jasonm

Thanks Roy....









I dont think state of *play* is the right expression though


----------



## Steve264

-_-













































































































C'mon Roy....!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Be patient, you can`t rush an artist


----------



## Nalu

Roy, I'm content to wait as long as necessary! I won't have a shipping address until Oct anyway


----------



## hotmog

"There is an eternity behind thee as well as one before. Hast thou

bewailed the aeons that passed without thee, who art so much

afraid of the aeons that shall pass?" (Pegana - Lord Dunsany)

I can wait.


----------



## alfinson

Nalu said:


> Roy, I'm content to wait as long as necessary! I won't have a shipping address until Oct anyway


No problem, you can borrow mine


----------



## pg tips

with the Â£ $ being what it is I would expect you'd want to wait a while yet Colin, it can't stay like this forever can it?


----------



## Nalu

alfinson said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy, I'm content to wait as long as necessary! I won't have a shipping address until Oct anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, you can borrow mine
Click to expand...

























PG, I've been thinking that very thing...for three years now


----------



## Maseman

Nalu said:


> alfinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy, I'm content to wait as long as necessary! I won't have a shipping address until Oct anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, you can borrow mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG, I've been thinking that very thing...for three years now
Click to expand...

Aint gonna change any time soon i'm afraid. I think we'll see $2 to the Â£1 before long.

Sorry









Maseman


----------



## Nick

Ill have one please Roy, maybe Ill share it with Chrisb



Nick said:


> Ill have one please Roy, maybe Ill share it with Chrisb


If you have any left

Regards

Nick


----------



## salmonia

williamsat said:


> I think it looks great, add me to the list


me too!!!

ROY







ROY

regards,

salmonia


----------



## ESL

I guess I'm way too late on this one







too late even for a "hope-someone-drops-out-wait-list". Ah well, got no dosh anyway so it was always doomed to failure.

Had a play with photoshop and an old (appropriate though) Rolex ad.


----------



## redmonaco

nicely done George!!


----------



## jasonm

Very good!


----------



## born t

So, will the next RLT be called the Shark or the Skate?


----------



## Roy

Nick said:


> Ill have one please Roy, maybe Ill share it with Chrisb
> 
> 
> 
> Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have one please Roy, maybe Ill share it with Chrisb
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any left
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...




salmonia said:


> williamsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks great, add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too!!!
> 
> ROY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROY
> 
> regards,
> 
> salmonia
Click to expand...

They are all reserved but I will add you both to the drop out list.

Cool picture George,









Just ordered some orange boxes.


----------



## PhilM

Orange boxes, now that's groovy


----------



## jasonm

Excellent idea......


----------



## chrisb

Nick said:


> Ill have one please Roy, maybe Ill share it with Chrisb
> 
> 
> 
> Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have one please Roy, maybe Ill share it with Chrisb
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any left
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Cool, I even have colleagues sourcing watches for me (mind you, he's met Mrs b (WALF), and knows that this may be the only way to slip one under the radar)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

PhilM said:


> Orange boxes, now that's groovy


*Very groovy man!!*


----------



## redmonaco

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orange boxes, now that's groovy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Very groovy man!!*
Click to expand...

I hope this is not going to turn out some *Fanta*sy...


----------



## Steve264

Is it too late to rename it the RLT Tango?


----------



## Roy

Some good news regarding the bezel inserts, I have managed to secure some more 12 hour ones so there should be enough for everyone who prefers it to the divers style.

Only four more backs to sand down.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

How`re the fingers holding up Roy, any skin left on them?


----------



## Steve264

Roy said:


> Some good news regarding the bezel inserts, I have managed to secure some more 12 hour ones so there should be enough for everyone who prefers it to the divers style.
> 
> Only four more backs to sand down.


12 hour bezel for me on #15 then please, Roy


----------



## Roy

The boxes have arrived, they are well er orange.









I have put the logo on one to see what it looks like.


----------



## jasonm

Wow...This watch is getting the full treatment









Great stuff Roy, thanks....


----------



## pg tips

Haven't you heard, yellow is the new orange!









Seriously Roy, that looks like a nice box!


----------



## Roy

Someones put a watch in this one.
















No they are not ready yet.


----------



## jasonm

Now, put it in a Special Delivery bag and with my address on it......


----------



## Steve264

Roy said:


> Someones put a watch in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not ready yet.


----------



## hotmog

He's a big tease, that Roy!









And that spaced-out young friend of yours, Jase, bears an uncanny resemblance to a youthful Stephen Hendry


----------



## alfinson

Seriously, I have to stop reading this thread. Iâ€™m starting to get too many bruises after banging my head against the wall for not ordering one of these watchesâ€¦









Well, well, a RLT13-special will be delivered to me soon if Roy finds the time for it between all the sanding


----------



## knuteols

I must have been way asleep when this thread started to take off - I have only read the first couple of pages...









I know it's waaaaaaay too late to be on any list, and as someone else posted; even way too late for the "drop-out" list. But if you ever,evER,*EVER* find an open spot on your long waiting list, please put my name on it









I would like the idea to be the first one in Norway to own such a beautiful watch...









Knut


----------



## Paul

Noggin here ! if there is a reserve list could I be on it. Thanks

Paul D


----------



## Ron Jr

Roy now you have to source and orange strap to match the bezel. Sort of like the Planet Ocean.


----------



## jasonm

Thats a great idea Ron..


----------



## mach 0.0013137

This watch keeps getting cooler and cooler, it`s now totally subzero


----------



## Barryboy

potz said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like the idea to be the first one in Norway to own such a beautiful watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knut
> 
> 
> 
> Knut's comment gave me an idea: since this really is a special why don't we get a list of owners together to make a map of the worldwide "Nautilus" distribution.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna be the only one in Germany.
Click to expand...

Good idea, Potz. Afraid I can't help with the I.T. but put me down for it - I'm in Wales.

This way we can really, really wind up the people who didn't get in there quickly enough.


----------



## Steve264

What's the lug size? Thinking about strap options now....


----------



## jasonm

20mm Steve


----------



## Steve264

jasonm said:


> 20mm Steve


Tar























Dready strap is 22mm - shame...


----------



## PhilM

Roy that looks bloody great, the box just top it off


----------



## born t

Wow! I haven't read this thread for awhile and come back to find these great developments!

The whole package is getting more and more appetising!









Excellent, Roy!


----------



## Roy

Whooooo Hooooooo, the hardest part is done.


----------



## ESL

I'm gutted, Roy. Truly, sincerely gutted to have missed out on this one. Still - that's what you get for going on holiday.























Seriously good work on that complete package though - it's an absolute stunner and a true RLT through and through.

I guess I'll have to wait for your next masterpiece.....


----------



## MIKE

Roy said:


> Whooooo Hooooooo, the hardest part is done.


Now I'm thinking, maybe the original mermaid theme would look good









.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Only joking









Excelent work Roy 

Pity I missed the boat as well










Mike


----------



## KenR

Roy said:


> Whooooo Hooooooo, the hardest part is done.


Excellent work, Roy. To me, it is utterly fascinating to see a true work of art come to life before my very eyes. The wait is agonizing, however.


----------



## PhilM

What no more filing Roy







I bet your missing it already









Is this going to become the standard level of finish on any RLT


----------



## Roy

Ok everything is now done but I am still short of 15 black calendar rings. I have them ordered from several places and hope to have them within two weeks.

I can however make six watches up now. Should I do this or wait for them all to be done ?

I could do some sort of draw for the first six, you would have to trust me. I think Born should have one of the first one.

The price is Â£275 and if I were charging by the hour then it would have be at least double.


----------



## JoT

Looks a superb overall package Roy


----------



## thorpey69

Looking good Roy and a very fair price,i personally can wait for mine as im away for the next week anyway,so if you do a draw and i win then draw again and let the next person have it and i will pm you when im back.







cheers


----------



## born t

Thanks Roy.







Looking forward to receiving it.

Born


----------



## williamsat

That looks great Roy, I'm not bithered and will go with what ever is decided, just looking forward to receiving it, I think it's great that Born is getting his. Well done and thanks.


----------



## jasonm

Im sure we all dont mind what you decide Roy,


----------



## Roy

I'll organise a fair draw and get one of the kids to pull out the names for the first ones.

Just realised that I have taken every photo except a lume shot,


----------



## jasonm

Nice!!!


----------



## Roy

My daughter has done the draw and the names that have come out as the first six are :

Born

Bladerunner

Nickk

JasonM

Redmonaco

Williamsat

Would these members please contact me to confirm that they would still like them and to arrange payment and delivery. Email prefered rather than PM : [email protected]

We drew all the numbers out so if I am not contacted for any of these first six by the middle of next week them I will asume that the person is on holiday or something and offer it to the next one in the draw list.

Thank You.


----------



## jasonm

Woo Hoo!!

Email sent!!!!


----------



## williamsat

jasonm said:


> Woo Hoo!!
> 
> Email sent!!!!


Same here


----------



## born t

I've sent you an email as well.

Born

*******


----------



## jasonm

Born, are those kisses youve put after your name?









I like Roy too but Im not gonna kiss him


----------



## nickk

Can you tell who I am?

Woo Hoo Too!!!

I'm the cat out of the hat!!










Or possibly a Cheshire cat out of a hat









Email on its way - thanks Roy. Can you get your daughter to also pick me few lottery numbers for tonight, please.


----------



## redmonaco

nickk said:


> Can you tell who I am?
> 
> Woo Hoo Too!!!
> 
> I'm the cat out of the hat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or possibly a Cheshire cat out of a hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email on its way - thanks Roy. *Can you get your daughter to also pick me few lottery numbers for tonight, please.*


and for me too!!!


----------



## Roy

If she was that good at picking lottery numbers then I would not be making watches.


----------



## Bladerunner

Thanks Roy,

Email sent









Alan


----------



## Steve264

I'm nearly fainting with excitement..!









It's an emotional rollercoaster this watch lark....


----------



## sttngfan1701d

I don't post much, but I've been lurking and watching the developments on this piece with more anticipation than you can shake a stick at! Wow...what a handsome and unique diver!









Roy's outdone himself this time. Looking at the finished product, all the toil was worth it. It looks amazing.

Congrats to all the lucky people getting one!


----------



## PhilM

Roy, I'm happy to wait









I know it will be worth it


----------



## Steve264

Roy said:


> Whooooo Hooooooo, the hardest part is done.


Has anyone else set this as their desktop background?


----------



## PhilM

Roy just can't help myself, have to post another picture


















Just let me know when number 11 is ready, the cash is buring a hole in my pocket


----------



## redmonaco

mmm, can't make up my mind whether to get the GMT or Divers bezel...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

redmonaco said:


> mmm, can't make up my mind whether to get the GMT or Divers bezel...


I know the feeling, I wanted the Divers but after seeing this photo I`m not sure any more


----------



## redmonaco

I suppose it _is_ a divers watch, so should _really_ have a divers bezel.

Also I know I would use the count-down bezel for parking meters, cooking, holding my breath etc. whereas when I go abroad I change my watch to local time anyway.

Very rarely need to know two timezones simultaneously and when I do I would generally know the number of hours difference and calculate accordingly...

sorry chaps, just thinking aloud


----------



## Barryboy

redmonaco said:


> I suppose it _is_ a divers watch, so should _really_ have a divers bezel.
> 
> Also I know I would use the count-down bezel for parking meters, cooking, holding my breath etc. whereas when I go abroad I change my watch to local time anyway.
> 
> Very rarely need to know two timezones simultaneously and when I do I would generally know the number of hours difference and calculate accordingly...
> 
> sorry chaps, just thinking aloud


I know what you mean.... after all just how many of us will actually use this watch for diving? I think I'll stick with my OM for the water and keep this one for best.


----------



## Roy

Just found out that I have eight black calendar wheel and not 6 so two more are available, the next two from the draw were :

KenR and PhilM , please contact me by email to arrange delivery.

To everyone else I will chase up the supply of the remaining calendar wheels.

Thank You for your patience.

I am surprised myself that this has only taken a month from the start, I thought it would have taken longer.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

You`re doing a grand job Roy









BTW as you know I can/have to wait, so will probably be the last to get mine


----------



## cbh

What a fantastic package, I'm really pleased I got in on this one


----------



## KenR

Roy said:


> Just found out that I have eight black calendar wheel and not 6 so two more are available, the next two from the draw were :
> 
> KenR and PhilM , please contact me by email to arrange delivery.
> 
> To everyone else I will chase up the supply of the remaining calendar wheels.
> 
> Thank You for your patience.
> 
> I am surprised myself that this has only taken a month from the start, I thought it would have taken longer.


I nearly left my seat when I read this. Expect an email ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## PhilM

Thanks Roy


----------



## Paper Lawyer

This is a fantastic looking watch. I've been lurking on the RLT forums for several weeks, having decided that my Seiko Kinetic is aging far too quickly as a result of it being used day in, day out. I've been looking at Roy's watches, Eddie's watches and Bill's custom creations (although I've decided against an SKX007 on the basis of its accuracy - I'm too used to my kinetic's timekeeping); and the dial, hands and bezel on Roy's latest creation are pretty much exactly what I wanted!

EDIT: I didn't realise I'd been lurking since March! Or that I'd posted twice before?


----------



## Steve264

What's this doing on page 2...?


----------



## jasonm

Well done Steve...









You are hereby anointed the official custodian of the 'Roys new watch thread'


----------



## mach 0.0013137

28 pages, 407 replies and 14140 views, I was begining to wonder if it might overtake the F1 thread


----------



## jasonm

Have you seen how many views the 'RLT 17' topic in the reviews section has had?


----------



## Steve264

jasonm said:


> Well done Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are hereby anointed the official custodian of the 'Roys new watch thread'


I guess you're too busy ogling and fondling 1/21 to be charged with the responsibility, Jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Ruddy heck, 28462!!









Popular watch











Steve264 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are hereby anointed the official custodian of the 'Roys new watch thread'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're too busy ogling and fondling 1/21 to be charged with the responsibility, Jason
Click to expand...

Wouldn`t you if it was yours?


----------



## Roy

Hotmog, someone has dropped out and your name was next out of the draw for the first eight so if you want yours next "come on down"







Please email me : [email protected]


----------



## hotmog

Roy said:


> Hotmog, someone has dropped out and your name was next out of the draw for the first eight so if you want yours next "come on down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please email me : [email protected]


Wayhay!!!







already - and it's not until January!

PM sent.

Many thanks, Roy.


----------



## Roy

Your welcome.

You know this watch that I made for myself and forum members all ended wanting one? Well I have ended up without one.









Oh well I'll make myself something else and not tell anyone.


----------



## jasonm

You can tell me Roy, I wont tell


----------



## PhilM

I bet it dosen't involve filing case backs


----------



## nickk

Roy said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> You know this watch that I made for myself and forum members all ended wanting one? Well I have ended up without one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I'll make myself something else and not tell anyone.


Hey guys - what if we get Mac to start a 'wouldn't it be great if Roy made some more of the secret watch he made for himself and didn't tell anyone' thread....


----------



## jasonm

You never know, might just work


----------



## Roy

nickk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> You know this watch that I made for myself and forum members all ended wanting one? Well I have ended up without one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I'll make myself something else and not tell anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys - what if we get Mac to start a 'wouldn't it be great if Roy made some more of the secret watch he made for himself and didn't tell anyone' thread....
Click to expand...

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Steve264

Roy said:


> nickk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> You know this watch that I made for myself and forum members all ended wanting one? Well I have ended up without one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I'll make myself something else and not tell anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys - what if we get Mac to start a 'wouldn't it be great if Roy made some more of the secret watch he made for himself and didn't tell anyone' thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Click to expand...

Can you do matching his 'n' hers in time for Xmas, Roy?


----------



## jasonm

Yeah, Alyson keeps asking about a RLT ladies ( 30-32mm)


----------



## pg tips

yep I'd like a nice auto for Mel

No "sounds like a fair swap" jokes please Mr M.


----------



## jasonm

I wouldnt say 'fair'


----------



## pg tips

yeah I know exactly what you mean


----------



## Guest

Just back from my hols... so if there's a chance, "me too"!


----------



## Roy

I'll have the black calendar rings here in about 7 days so I should be able to complete all the watches within 10-14 days.


----------



## cbh

Roy said:


> I'll have the black calendar rings here in about 7 days so I should be able to complete all the watches within 10-14 days.


Yay


----------



## Roy

I'm assembling the remaining watches now and should be able to post most of them out over the next few days.

I will email the lucky owners as soon I get theirs made and tested.


----------



## PhilM

Roy said:


> I'm assembling the remaining watches now and should be able to post most of them out over the next few days.
> 
> I will email the lucky owners as soon I get theirs made and tested.


Well done Roy







So what's next on the agenda


----------



## Roy

PhilM said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assembling the remaining watches now and should be able to post most of them out over the next few days.
> 
> I will email the lucky owners as soon I get theirs made and tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's next on the agenda
Click to expand...

Sleep.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assembling the remaining watches now and should be able to post most of them out over the next few days.
> 
> I will email the lucky owners as soon I get theirs made and tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's next on the agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sleep.
Click to expand...

 You deserve it Roy, there is a treatment called Deep Narcois Therapy whereby people are kept asleep for long periods ie a week, it might help









The Mods can keep an eye on the place while you rest


----------



## PhilM

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assembling the remaining watches now and should be able to post most of them out over the next few days.
> 
> I will email the lucky owners as soon I get theirs made and tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's next on the agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sleep.
Click to expand...

I've heard the weather is going to be nice next week, well for a few days anyway







How about take a few days off and relax in the sun 










I supposed it's needed after the 36 and all the issues with the hackers


----------



## KenR

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assembling the remaining watches now and should be able to post most of them out over the next few days.
> 
> I will email the lucky owners as soon I get theirs made and tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's next on the agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sleep.
Click to expand...

When you dream, be dreaming about your "next creation"!


----------



## cbh

Received mine today (13/21), wow, what a fantastic watch, extremely pleased, cheers Roy


----------



## Roy

Glad you like it.


----------



## thorpey69

Just got mine as well 3/21 ,looking good


----------



## Maseman

No 19 safely arrived in Bonnie Scotland. Good job Roy

Well pleased.























Maseman


----------



## PhilM

All these happy owners, not a single review in site









Jason


----------



## jasonm




----------



## PhilM

jasonm said:


>


Come on


----------



## pg tips

Why are we waiting?

Oh why are we waiting?

Why are we waiting?

Oh, oh, oh!


----------



## jasonm

Bloody hell









Shut up you 2!!









You could allways have a go Phil









Im too busy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Bloody hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up you 2!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could allways have a go Phil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im too busy


The bugger didn`t even bring it round when he popped in for cuppa last week









I was looking forward to a nice fondle


----------



## limey




----------



## Steve264

arf arf


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Not my type









I ain`t interested in anyone who doesn`t have a matching pair of chromosomes


----------



## Steve264

finally made payment for mine...





























have to wait until Thursday or Friday before I get my hands on her...


----------



## jasonm

It will be worth the wait Steve, dont worry


----------



## Steve264

15/21 has landed!!!
















need 2 screwdrivers to take the links out - only got one that size









Ok looks good on a black Darlena strap while I go off to Homebase for a screwdriver









Thanks Roy!


----------



## jasonm

Well done Steve


----------



## PhilM

Steve264 said:


> need 2 screwdrivers to take the links out - only got one that size


I think Roy was having the last laugh with these







it took me a few attempts to get the spare links out









Well done though for getting a great







I really love mine, and now I'm forced to show a picture


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I have a cunning plan for when I get mine


----------



## Barryboy

Mine's just the right size as delivered.

Rob


----------



## hotmog

I know, Steve, I had the same trouble - but at least there was a shop down the road I could get another mini screwdriver set, so I didn't have to make a trip to Homebase.

Even with your extra tool, be prepared for some sweat, swearing and furrowed brows before you get it off,







but it will be worth it in the end. Post a pic once it's on your wrist.

Funny, Jason never seemed to have any problem with his. Damn, I feel a Mac-type double entendre coming on, so here goes... maybe he's got a *special* tool, or just has big, manly, wrists that don't need links taking out (no offence Jase). 

I'm intrigued as to Mac's cunning plan, but doubtless all will soon be revealed. As he originally started the "Roy's new watch" thread, I think he's shown remarkable forbearance in awaiting its arrival after others (including me) had got theirs already.


----------



## jasonm

I diddnt need any links out but just adjusted the clasp to a smaller size....

That, and I have of course got manly wrists.....


----------



## Steve264

hotmog said:


> Even with your extra tool, be prepared for some sweat, swearing and furrowed brows before you get it off,










you ain't joking!

that was the most harrowing hour I've spent since I had to put the bracelet on my Zeno Army.









But now it fits like a watch-shaped glove







and I'm a happy chappie ('er indoors hasn't rumbled yet







)

No pictures just yet as my brother's nicked me only digicam for a few days. Do some at the weekend I promise.


----------



## Steve264




----------



## mach 0.0013137

hotmog said:


> I'm intrigued as to Mac's cunning plan, but doubtless all will soon be revealed.





















> As he originally started the "Roy's new watch" thread, I think he's shown remarkable forbearance in awaiting its arrival after others (including me) had got theirs already.


Only another approx 5 weeks to go (at least)
















BTW regarding Jason, he`s just a big bugger


----------



## pg tips

PhilM said:


> All these happy owners, not a single review in site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason





pg tips said:


> Why are we waiting?
> 
> Oh why are we waiting?
> 
> Why are we waiting?
> 
> Oh, oh, oh!





jasonm said:


> Bloody hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up you 2!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could allways have a go Phil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im too busy


still no review???


----------



## jasonm

Errrmmmm its comming.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Errrmmmm its comming.......


We don`t wish to know that









Now what about the review


----------



## PhilM

So is the end of the year


----------



## Roger

I havent even unpacked mine yet!


----------



## PhilM

Roger said:


> I havent even unpacked mine yet!










Really you must have too many watches, I will have off you Roger


----------



## ianboydsnr

not fair, I got mine ages ago, left on my desk at home, for a closer look, but before that happend, the missus packed it and all my other watches up ready for a house move which is still at least 3 weeks away, not even got the wrapper off


----------



## Steve264

The dark orange bezel is such a part of the character of the watch - you have to use a colour shot.


----------



## limey

Absolutely. Has to show the orange bezel.

Otherwise looks kinda like my M6 with 12 hour bezel. Not that that's bad, mind you.


----------



## PhilM

Some nice pictures Chris, I really like the black and white


----------



## Steve264

Worn mine 3 out of 4 days this week. Which for me is a lot.

Really satisfying to read back in this thread and follow the evolution of such a great watch. It's a piece which will be with me for the rest of my life, it will have deep sentimental value.

Thanks Roy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*WAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ironpants

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *WAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!*


Oh dear, what have you done?

Toby


----------



## raketakat

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *WAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!*










He's hysterical. Somebody give him a slap







.


----------



## Roy

He is upset because he cannot take delivery on his '36, so someone else will get it. Sorry Mac


----------



## hotmog

Roy said:


> He is upset because he cannot take delivery on his '36, so someone else will get it. Sorry Mac


After waiting all this time and starting off the whole "New Watch" thread too.







You have my sincerest condolences, Mac. What happened?


----------



## Ironpants

Roy said:


> He is upset because he cannot take delivery on his '36, so someone else will get it. Sorry Mac


Sorry to hear that Mac







.

Toby


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hotmog said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is upset because he cannot take delivery on his '36, so someone else will get it. Sorry Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting all this time and starting off the whole "New Watch" thread too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have my sincerest condolences, Mac. What happened?
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, something unexpected depleted my `36 money and with dosh earmarked for other mundane outgoings until after christmas I felt I couldn`t ask Roy to hold it any longer, he did offer to but it wouldn`t be fair









Anyway at least someone else is going to have a pleasent supprise today when Roy lets them know it`s available, I`m sure they`ll enjoy it









Oh well I`m just going to have to count my pennies and see what I can afford to buy off our host to console myself


----------



## PhilM

Sorry to hear of that Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137

PhilM said:


> Sorry to hear of that Mac


Thanks, I`ve counted my pennies and had a word with Roy who has a rather nice alternative I can afford


----------



## chris l




----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> Thanks guys, something unexpected depleted my `36 money...
> 
> 
> 
> My sympathies... or, as we'd 'a say down 'yer in Deb'n... B*GGERRR!
> 
> I blame the government. For everything. Always. B*GGERRRS!
Click to expand...

Don`t forget the French, B*GGERING B*GGERRRS!!!!


----------



## Steve264

sorry to hear this, Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Steve264 said:


> sorry to hear this, Mac.


thanks, maybe I might be able to buy it off the lucky owner if they get bored of it sometime next year


----------



## hotmog

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks, I`ve counted my pennies and had a word with Roy who has a rather nice alternative I can afford


We're dying to know.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I`ve counted my pennies and had a word with Roy who has a rather nice alternative I can afford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're dying to know.....
Click to expand...

It hasn`t got a model number, name or other designation









Yet









*UPDATE*

*This Just in from the boss, it is to be called the "Prototype XIIV"*
















*Do not ask why!!*


----------



## pg tips

xiiv isn't a real number


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> xiiv isn't a real number


Do you want to take that up with the Don?









Anyway who said it was a number?


----------



## chris l




----------



## blackandgolduk

*UPDATE*

This Just in from the boss, it is to be called the "Prototype XIIV"

I think i've seen a picture of that...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

blackandgolduk said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> This Just in from the boss, it is to be called the "Prototype XIIV"
> 
> I think i've seen a picture of that...


they have been known to appear from time to time











RLT-P.XIIV, ETA cal.2824-2, 25 Jewels, made @ 02/06










_*I still want a `36!!!*_


----------



## in_denial

mach 0.0013137 said:


> _*I still want a `36!!!*_


Nevertheless, thats a cracking watch! Nice work, Roy!

-- Tim


----------



## mach 0.0013137

in_denial said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*I still want a `36!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, thats a cracking watch! Nice work, Roy!
> 
> -- Tim
Click to expand...

He did do well didn`t he?


----------



## Maseman

potz said:


> Finally got round to making use of my new photo tent ...
> 
> and what better to start off on than Nautilus 4/21 on Maseman's fab orange Zulu (cheers Iain!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others to follow soon - or check my site for new pix.


Looks good Potz !!!







Looking forward to some pics of your other watches now.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## dowsing

mach 0.0013137 said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> This Just in from the boss, it is to be called the "Prototype XIIV"
> 
> I think i've seen a picture of that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have been known to appear from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RLT-P.XIIV, ETA cal.2824-2, 25 Jewels, made @ 02/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I still want a `36!!!*_
Click to expand...

Nice work once again Roy


----------



## ollyming

Had to come in to have another look at this thread as this will be the 24000th time it's been viewed!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> How many people think it would be nice if Roy made some more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, just maybe we can persuade him to, I mean it`s not as if he`s got anything else to do





ollyming said:


> Had to come in to have another look at this thread as this will be the 24000th time it's been viewed!!!!


& for me it`s finally paid off


----------



## ollyming

And if I make....


----------



## ollyming

... one more post, that's 500 for the thread !!!!!
























Enjoy your RLT36 Mach!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ollyming said:


> ... one more post, that's 500 for the thread !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your RLT36 Mach!
> 
> Cheers, Olly


I will









Right that`s the `36 soon to be mine.










I`ve got the `11 & the P-XIIV



















all I need now is to find an `RLT-Diver` to complete the quartet


----------



## Bladerunner

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ollyming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... one more post, that's 500 for the thread !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your RLT36 Mach!
> 
> Cheers, Olly
> 
> 
> 
> I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right that`s the `36 soon to be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve got the `11 & the P-XIIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I need now is to find an `RLT-Diver` to complete the quartet
Click to expand...

Mach you are someone else we need a Cheshire Cat smilie for.


----------



## mach 0.0013137




----------



## Bladerunner

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Good one Mach.


----------



## Griff

To be honest, I think a two tone dial is the best way to produce a truly interesting new watch that would be such a refreshing change from the black, grey, white, or silver dials.

I think the type of dials as below would be such a refreshing change:-


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I agree Griff and 3 excellent examples there









Here`s a couple of other combinations I really like....



















I wonder if Roy still has any of the material he used for RLT-39`s dial?


----------



## Griff

That top one Mac is superb

I'd like to buy that!!

Have you got one to sell!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Griff said:


> That top one Mac is superb
> 
> I'd like to buy that!!
> 
> Have you got one to sell!!!


Thanks Griff & sorry no I don`t have one spare, anyway it has an unjeweled pin-pallet movement which if I remember correctly you`re not too keen on


----------



## Griff




----------



## mach 0.0013137

Well it arrived today (there had been a slight delay while Roy fixed another watch for me) and it is as bootiful as I expected









I`m working nights again and am some what clumsy so don`t want to wear it at the moment in case I bash it


----------



## hotmog

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well it arrived today (there had been a slight delay while Roy fixed another watch for me) and it is as bootiful as I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m working nights again and am some what clumsy so don`t want to wear it at the moment in case I bash it


Just 6 months and 8 days after you started this thread! Just goes to show that the best things in life are worth waiting for. Enjoy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it arrived today (there had been a slight delay while Roy fixed another watch for me) and it is as bootiful as I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m working nights again and am some what clumsy so don`t want to wear it at the moment in case I bash it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 6 months and 8 days after you started this thread! Just goes to show that the best things in life are worth waiting for. Enjoy.
Click to expand...

Ain`t that the truth


----------



## PhilM

potz said:


> Finally got round to making use of my new photo tent ...
> 
> and what better to start off on than Nautilus 4/21 on Maseman's fab orange Zulu (cheers Iain!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others to follow soon - or check my site for new pix.


Blimey Chris that is Orange, very nice


----------



## Mothman

At the end of October I was contacted by Roy advising that â€˜Nautilusâ€™ No21 was available again as â€˜Machâ€™ had decided he was unable to take it at that time. Whilst I would dearly have loved to add the watch to my own collection, I new my son had noticed the watch on a couple of occasions whilst I had been surfing the forum and expressed how much he like it, so as his 18th birthday was only 4 months away I decided to buy the watch and keep it for him. However since it arrived I have lost count of the number of times Iâ€™ve taken the watch out of itâ€™s box for a fondle whilst thoughts of keeping it for myself played across my mind







(curse this watch collecting), but fortunately for him I managed to resist.

Anyway last Friday the big day arrived and son Adam was duly presented with RLT36 No21 and needless to say he is well chuffed







. This is made all the better by knowing that â€˜Machâ€™ has also now managed to secure a â€˜Nautilusâ€™ for himself. Unfortunately teenage shyness procludes a photo of watch and recipient together so here it is with his other birthday present.










Richard


----------



## Bladerunner

What a fantastic present for an 18th birthday; well done Richard & congratulations Adam.


----------



## PhilM

Hi Richard, great story and well done for resisting the urge to claim this one for yourself







As for your son, what a great gift to receive 

BTW every time I come back to the forum and see "Roy's new watch" on the main page I always think what's he made now that everybodys going to want


----------



## simonlincs

Pass on my congrats

I too got mine on Friday, but oh to be 18 again


















Simon


----------



## Roy

Nice one Richard









Happy Birthday for last Friday Adam.


----------



## Nalu

Another WIS coincidence: finally sized mine last night and am wearing it today for the first time! It's a great watch, Roy!


----------

